# Community Project - Build a HE List (with a difference)



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Now at the moment I am trying to develop my own style 'Niche' within the High Elf community and this idea struck me, Level 4 on a Dragon - yes its a points sink but I think with a carefully constructed list that this may be worth playtesting.

So what are your thoughts on the units that I should try and include in the list, I'm not really interested in the NO DON'T DO IT comments but rather insightful comments into what you would think would support this 'unit' well, as obviously I will need to construct my list around him.

Stage 1 the Archmage Build
Things to consider

2500 Point Battles, he is most likely going to take up all my 625 points of Lords allowance

Survivorbility, he will be targetted by every damn warmachine that crosses his path as well as a high proportion of spells. And as there is only a certain number of things to hide behind on a generic table this is going to be the pinching point
Lore Choice, this is going to be important as he will be primary caster in the list with most likely a Level 2 caster in support. It definately isn't going to be fire because for that I may as well take a Dragonmage, and who knows maybe I will :stop:
*Remember*, this is *useful positive idea's* and advice that I am after and not take level 4 with life magic and leave the dragon behind to fit in with everyone else's high elves
I think that I will start there and after a collection and discussion of the idea's that I will hopefully gather from you all build the Archmage himself 

Looking forward to this


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

So far I have the current build

Archmage, Level 4, Moon Dragon - 560
Lore of Life (Regrowth [amended to wounds lost in FAQ], Flesh to Stone, Throne of vines, lifebloom attribute and earthblood are all viable spells for this guy....plus who can turn down dwellers?)

This leaves 65 points left for magic items, here is what I am considering

Foraliath's Robes & Ironcurse Icon/Dragonbane Gem- Cannot be harmed by Mundane Attacks, however can still be damaged by inherant magical Attacks such as those made by Ethereals, Daemons, KB ect so will more than likely have to rely on the Dragon to keep me in thecombats that I want to be involved in and limit the amount of damage that I take in return. The obvious Ward save versus warmachines, not really much else that I could include either Warmachine or Fire


Wardsave & Dispel Scroll/Annulian Crystal - I could afford a 4++ and a dispel scroll for magical defense or 5++ and steal a power dice to be used as an dispel dice


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I've a bit at a loss to work out what he will achieve. What battlefield role do you see him taking, how would you play him.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Well to be honest I can see him acting as an Anvil or Tarpit unit from the Lore selection plus if I make the Archmage unaffected by mundane attacks, I am hoping that the Dragon kills enough to counter the CR (plus aim for Flank/Rear charges to help out)

At the moment I am leading towards this;

Archmage - 620
Level 4, Foraliaths Robes, Dragonbane Gem 
Lore of Life 

Lifebloom - Heals lost wound
Flesh to Stone - +2/4T to Dragon makes him a rock
Throne of Vines - Obvious
Shield of Thornes - Situational, would be useful against T3 low AS troops to get a few more kills off
Regrowth - FAQ's changed the wording of the spell to wounds lost from models slain so can get more wounds back on the Dragon/Mage and frustrate my opponant more recovering any damage caused.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Cannot take Robe of Dragon. It is for foot only.

Try L4, Moon Dragon, Beasts, Tally of Preservation, The other tricksters shard. 620

As you ride a dragon, you get easier augments on yourself for easier casts.

Tally gives you 4+ ward, tos makes enemies wards half as effective.

Challenges aren't as bad now - wyssans (also affects dragon for 6 s7 attacks), savage pelt (t6) and savage beast (4 s6 attacks), dragons attacks and dragonfire for further 2d6 can ensure that you win the challenges. Curse of Anraheir means you are hit on 4s (5s for the dragon) against infantry hordes, or makes it harder for enemy characters.

Amber spear means you can deal with monsters/war machines at range (synergy with typically weak bolt throwers).

Flock is about the only bad spell, but it can help with t5 things that your shooting has to 6+ wound anyway.

And if the dragon is killed before the mage, just turn the mage into a chimera/dragon.

I find that life is best run through two l2 casters supporting a primary lore like shadow or beasts.

Keep life in the centre to provide support for your infantry. A flying character can always redeploy, and doesnt need to rely on magic to stay alive. As beasts is entirely situational, if you arent in combat you dont waste any power dice by attempting to cast them. So if you have a wounded lord, bring him back and attempt to max out your life casters spells- it only takes a regrowth/2 other life spells successfully cast and he is back to full strength.

Another favourite

L4, moon dragon, heavens, silver wand, ring of fury comes to 610.

Heavens spunds suboptimal. However, with 5 spells and auto cast magic missile, you still have a wide variety.

Iceshard - enemy shooting is reduced, and makes it easier to break enemies with a panic check. Rocket batteries/ironblasters etc? Iceshard them to make them harder to fire.

Harmonic Convergence - with asf rerolls, and this, makes cavalry awesome, but infantry benefit to a lesser extent.

Wind Blast - flying character, flank, change opponents battleline, use cavalry to exploit gap.

Curse of the midnight wind - Watch your opponents face fall when he reises poison and killing blow is near useless.

Thunderbolt and chain lightning, nicely damaging.

Comet. Always good to use against msu armies like wood elves. Typical 14" diameter explosion hitting all for s4 and war machines hate it with a passion.

Admittedly not as game changing as some lores, but boy does it change the dynamic.

Just pushing back a unit 3 inches can make them fail that charge, turning the 6 they need into a 9. That can win a battle. The additional reros on things like sms and white lions really power through units and keep your dragon princes alive.

Chain lightning also has major fun with war machines. And flyers - have lots of fun against vampires with these.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah I realised that mistake on the Robes just now as I was re reading the book but felt too lazy to change it. 

Talisman of Preservation and Other Tricksters sounds interesting

I had considered Heavens since I had great fun with it in my Bret Air force (re roll 1's and opponant re rolls 6's oh fuck yes) and pushing a unit back under comet template with wind blast or blocking a potential counter charge with another unit was good fun. But for a long long time was completely anti life so in fact have never played a list with a life caster until moving to High Elves, Heavens was definately in my mind when considering lores as was Beasts since i know the spells and how to use both to good effect.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

For this Life seems to be the only real choice, Lifebloom will mean you can keep adding wounds back into you Dragon. Still can't really go into combat at all because he'll get stabbed to death. 

Archmage
- Level 4 (Life)
- Moon Dragon
- Talisman of Preservation

Though maybe drop to level 3 and the Talisman and you'd be an OK dragon delivery system, they're Ld 8 so should stick around.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Dragon Prince with stubborn hat, Vambs, ench shield dragon armour does better at stalling, backed by eagle bsb.

If you want it to stay however, beasts with a healing potion and l2 lifecaster does equally fine, especially in sm unit with +1 move banner.


----------

